# B&H Photo Hosting Live WebCast For EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R Launch



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 10, 2015)

```
B&H Photo is holding a live streaming panel discussion for the launch of the brand new Canon EOS 5DS and Canon EOS 5DS R.</p>
<p>Portrait photography Gregory Heisler will be joined by Larry Becker and Rudy Winston from Canon USA to discuss all things high resolution.</p>
<p>The event takes place at 3PM EST on Monday, June 15, 2015.</p>
<p><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/promotion/11107/canon-eos-5dsr-live-panel.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Visit B&H Photo for more information</a> | Preorder from B&H Photo: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1119026-REG/canon_0581c002_eos_5ds_dslr_camera.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">EOS 5DS $3699</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1119027-REG/canon_0582c002_eos_5ds_r_dslr.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">EOS 5DS R $3899</a></p>
```


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Jun 10, 2015)

These cameras haven't even launched yet? Why do they already feel like old news to me? Was there a particularity long lag between announcement and launch for these models?


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 10, 2015)

HurtinMinorKey said:


> These cameras haven't even launched yet? Why do they already feel like old news to me? Was there a particularity long lag between announcement and launch for these models?



It was pretty long, although not as long as the EOS-1D X.


----------



## dolina (Jun 10, 2015)

HurtinMinorKey said:


> These cameras haven't even launched yet? Why do they already feel like old news to me? Was there a particularity long lag between announcement and launch for these models?


Perhaps the ISO range and FPS is so much like the 6+ year old 5D Mark II?


----------



## PureClassA (Jun 10, 2015)

It's been talked about for so long that it does feel dated, but that will change the moment it's in my hands. As for FPS and ISO range, again, it shouldn't bother most folks based on its intended purpose as a studio machine and landscape camera where you should be shooting at or very near base ISO anyway. If I need a great general purpose machine, I'll reach for my 6D or 5D3.

"Oh but the Sony sensors can..." is all well and good but this camera has one critical feature the Nikons don't, and that's a native EF mount for all the best glass. Case closed for me.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Jun 10, 2015)

PureClassA said:


> It's been talked about for so long that it does feel dated, but that will change the moment it's in my hands. As for FPS and ISO range, again, it shouldn't bother most folks based on its intended purpose as a studio machine and landscape camera where you should be shooting at or very near base ISO anyway. If I need a great general purpose machine, I'll reach for my 6D or 5D3.
> 
> "Oh but the Sony sensors can..." is all well and good but this camera has one critical feature the Nikons don't, and that's a native EF mount for all the best glass. Case closed for me.


Actually find the 6D to be a great landscape camera (except if you have large grey sky areas where banding shows up) and for A3 prints or large screen panels the sharpness is really quite good so I dont think I would be rushing to get the 5DS or 5DS R as their is no dynamic range improvement for me thats my No1 improvement Id like to see (as well as fixing banding).


----------



## dolina (Jun 10, 2015)

PureClassA said:


> It's been talked about for so long that it does feel dated, but that will change the moment it's in my hands. As for FPS and ISO range, again, it shouldn't bother most folks based on its intended purpose as a studio machine and landscape camera where you should be shooting at or very near base ISO anyway. If I need a great general purpose machine, I'll reach for my 6D or 5D3.
> 
> "Oh but the Sony sensors can..." is all well and good but this camera has one critical feature the Nikons don't, and that's a native EF mount for all the best glass. Case closed for me.


If one were to compare it to other full frame bodies then it comes off as a bit dated.

But compared to other 50+ MP cameras namely medium format systems then it outshines everyone except in image sensor size and possibly in dynamic range.

People buying need hardware pixels and not software pixels.


----------



## lankadragon (Jun 10, 2015)

it will feel like even more old news given the new Sony A7RII announcement today...


----------



## David_in_Seattle (Jun 10, 2015)

lankadragon said:


> it will feel like even more old news given the new Sony A7RII announcement today...



Yeah, the Canon 5Ds and sr seriously feel dated after Sony announced the a7r mk2 today.


 46mp sensor with an ISO range up to 100k, though 12800 or 25600 is probably the limit for print worthy photos.
 Internal image stabilization

 Internal 4k recording at 100mbps

 Updated PD AF system - though honestly I don't expect it to be in the same league as the AF system built in the 5d mk3/s/sr

 No shutter blade motion to reduce camera shake for long exposures

I still shoot with a 1Dx and 5dmk3 for work, but I carry around a a7mk2 and a7s for my personal travel & landscape photography. And my video workflow switched from using a c100 & c300 to 2 FS7's. Transitioning from an AVCHD and C log workflow to the xavc format along with s log profiles has been smooth. 

As it stands, I can only perceive using Canon pro DSLRs for specific projects that require absolute accurate AF, durability to handle all environments (though I've broken 3 5d mk3's in two years due to severe weather), or for the native EF lens interface.


----------



## Arkarch (Jun 10, 2015)

David_in_Seattle said:


> Yeah, the Canon 5Ds and sr seriously feel dated after Sony announced the a7r mk2 today.
> 
> 
> 46mp sensor with an ISO range up to 100k, though 12800 or 25600 is probably the limit for print worthy photos.
> ...



Well, 42 MP actually, but splitting the difference between the 36 and 50 MP. Still an improvement and very tempting...

But the other elements do not address the reasons I have chosen the 5DsR route. 50 gives me very near 300 DPI for 20 x 30 prints; I dont need the ISO except in night time sports and a 1DX is better for that; it remains with the mirrored viewfinder I very much prefer; and I can natively use a very nice stable of lenses (see sig) (and yeah there is Metabones, but...) . A few other incidentals such as existing equipment and so on also helps the choice. I prefer using outboard video units (such as the Atomos offerings).

As I think you suggest, the Sony A7RII is looks to be a very nice all-around performer with 4K video to boot. WIll likely be popular. Of course we have not yet seen the 5D Mark IV specs - which though may remain a mid-20's MP, should remain a favorite of the wedding and portrait world.

So, kuddos to Sony. but I have other plans.


----------



## David_in_Seattle (Jun 10, 2015)

Arkarch said:


> David_in_Seattle said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, the Canon 5Ds and sr seriously feel dated after Sony announced the a7r mk2 today.
> ...



Yeah, my mistake on 46 vs 42 mp, but it is splitting hairs at this point. The 4k video, high ISO sensitivity, and built-in IS make the a7r mk2 a versatile camera for my needs.

When it comes time to replace the fleet of 5D mk3's at work I'll likely make my business case to upgrade to the 5D mk4 whenever it comes out. We already have 2 FS7's for video so I doubt we'll replace those anytime soon.

As for my personal needs, the Sony A7r mk2 seems to fit the bill. It's smaller and lighter which makes it easier to pack when I travel. Image quality on my A7 mk2 and S are good enough for 20x30 prints just as long as the photo itself is properly exposed, even though it records in a more compressed lossy raw file. So I assume the A7r mk2 will be fine as well. My three primary complaints with the A7 system are the terrible battery life, the really excruciating menu setup, and the rolling shutter in video.


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Jun 11, 2015)

HurtinMinorKey said:


> These cameras haven't even launched yet? Why do they already feel like old news to me? Was there a particularity long lag between announcement and launch for these models?



YESS VERY LONG IT DIDNT HELP CANON JAPAN THAT THERE WERE EARTHQUAKES OVER THERE THAT STOPPED PRODUCTIONS FOR THE CAMERAS TOO INSPECT THERE FACTORIES AND ETC SEVERAL MONTHS AGO
SAME THING HAPPENED WITH THE 7D MARK2 ANNOUNCED IN JULY BUT THEN THEY SAID AUGUST/SEPT RELEASE THEN PUSHED BACK TOO LATE OCTOBER/NOV Halloween Weekend
LOOK FOR THE SAME WITH THE 1DX2 AND 5D Mark 4
announced in 2016 jan-feb and released april-may 1-3 months (even 4 months) of
a big boredom window of pre-production reviews and pixel peeping for both THESE camera canon needs too srat making factories in USA too help with getting the cameras too consumers 
let the europe and asian countries have there own productions lines and the usa/canada and latin america have there own factories too get the products out faster 9 provided they have LEGIT and good product quality control


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Jun 11, 2015)

David_in_Seattle said:


> lankadragon said:
> 
> 
> > it will feel like even more old news given the new Sony A7RII announcement today...
> ...



how do u break a 5d3?


----------



## JoeDavid (Jun 11, 2015)

My favorite dealer received shipping confirmation today that they would receive some of the 5DS bodies tomorrow. If they do show up as indicated, I'm top on the list and will request overnight shipping. It sounded like the "R" may be shipping later but they didn't know when or it could be that some dealers are getting 5DS bodies and some 5DS R bodies (but I doubt that). Hopefully I'll have one of the bodies that apparently no one on this forum wants on Friday. 8)


----------



## yorgasor (Jun 11, 2015)

The A7R2 sounds very compelling. I have a mix of Nikon & Canon bodies & lenses. If I'm shooting still subjects, I like my Nikon D3S with large assortment of manual focus AIS lenses. The Canon 5D3 would do better landscapes, but I just have a lot fun shooting with the D3S & bag of primes. The A7R2 can use both Canon & Nikon lenses, and will handle my manual focus lenses better than the 5D3 does. If the A7R2 can give me the best of both lenses (and provide IS for my old lenses!), provide a 42MP sensor with excellent dynamic range and high ISO, I can easily see that being my go-to body for walking about / street / landscape stuff. I'll wait for reviews (and price to come down), but I'm optimistic that this is a body I'd really like to have.


----------



## dash2k8 (Jun 11, 2015)

I'd go just to hear the wisdom of Heisler.


----------



## d (Jun 15, 2015)

Tonight I attended a little introductory session/demo night at a local Canon retailer & studio in Melbourne. Got to have a play with both the 5DS and 5DSR, and compare the results of each on a computer. Nothing too surprising - they're very similar in output, the 'R model is a tad sharper, and displays moire more in particular circumstances. Colours look very nice - some slight differences compared to files from the 1DX of the same scene, mainly in the reds I noticed.

Based on what I saw tonight, my preference is probably for the 5DSR, though honestly the difference seems minimal. I like the little bit of extra crispness the file have compared to the 5DS, but judicious p.p. work on a 5DS file could probably yield a similar if not identical result.

Looking forward to seeing what others can achieve when these get into the hands of regular folk.

Cheers,
d.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jun 15, 2015)

yorgasor said:


> The A7R2 sounds very compelling.....



Which is great, but really does not pertain to this thread. The last thing we want is another thread to devolve into which is better? We already have those threads.


----------



## HighLowISO (Jun 16, 2015)

*Not bad*, but the questions on memory cards and IS and tripod were obviously just thrown in there for the benefit of some listeners and they were not truly interested in the answers. The memory cards question was likely a disguised sales pitch, I'm not sure what the old lame IS question was hoping to accomplish.

The discussion on using any desirable image from any lens at a larger size and maintaining it's look before you have to result to sophisticated upscaling I think is an important one; not just the max detail of the sensor when you have a razor sharp lens in front of it.

A few more images would have been useful with more onscreen comparisons. 

If the Leica Q had this sensor the 35mm and 50mm crop modes would be so much more useful.

Good stuff.


----------

